# Realtek ALC887 + Nvidia HDMI = sound in HDMI, no other sound

## Tatsh

I cannot get a single headphone jack to work with my motherboard, ASUS M5A97. In it I have a GeForce GTX 560 Ti which seems to take over audio.

aplay -l:

```

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ID 887 Analog [ID 887 Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ID 887 Digital [ID 887 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 7: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 8: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 9: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

I have modules built for ALSA, rather than things being built-in. lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

it87                   27230  0 

hwmon_vid               3076  1 it87

gspca_kinect            3863  0 

gspca_main             23113  1 gspca_kinect

vboxnetadp             17606  0 

vboxnetflt             15858  0 

vboxdrv              1805789  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     28273  4 

nvidia               9316868  53 

snd_hda_intel          25944  4 

snd_hda_codec         119360  2 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel

k10temp                 2866  0 

hwmon                   1241  2 it87,k10temp

i2c_piix4               8239  0

```

Also I have a slightly modified /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf:

```

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=2

options snd_hda_intel model=generic

```

Last line is the added line.

Does anyone have this combination and have audio working through the card itself (and not going through HDMI)? Any suggestions on things to try?

----------

## aim nano

not sure about the realtek, but the nvidia hdmi is supported via the intel hda audio, so if you remove that you won't be getting sound from hdmi and can go from there.

edit:

actually the realtek seemingly uses the same kernel driver, so i found this on the debian forums:

 *Quote:*   

> The problem was that I needed to blacklist the snd-hda-codec-hdmi module. After adding the line:
> 
> blacklist snd-hda-codec-hdmi
> 
> to my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base-blacklist.conf and rebooting, all I had to do was go into alsamixer and adjust the settings there.
> ...

 

not sure if applicable, but blacklisting the snd-hda-codec-hdmi seemed to work for this guy, and i think for gentoo kernel modules you'd want to blacklist in:

/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

----------

